# Working in Gibraltar as a software engineer



## espanish (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi folks,

I have just registered in this forum and I would like to ask you for some help and advice. My girlfriend and I are planning to relocate to "Campo de Gibraltar" area, both of us are software engineers and have thought it may be a good a idea to look for a job in the gambling industry there. We speak English and Spanish and have some previous experience in IT.

So here is where my questions raise...

How difficult is for a software engineer to find a job in Gib?
Do you know any shortcut? I mean, is anyone of you working there? Could you give us some tips? We are about to send our CVs to companies and recruiters but some people told us is better to know a person involved in gambling for getting a job faster 
Do we have to pay taxes in Spain?
Do companies help you with the relocation?
Is there any other work sector for software besides gambling?

Thanks in advance for your help 

Cheers!


----------



## espanish (Sep 16, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

espanish said:


> How difficult is for a software engineer to find a job in Gib?


It depends on the level of your skills and qualifications. There are plenty of people who want to move to Gib so expect competition to be the same or even greater than similar posts in the UK.



> Do you know any shortcut? I mean, is anyone of you working there? Could you give us some tips? We are about to send our CVs to companies and recruiters but some people told us is better to know a person involved in gambling for getting a job faster


It's the same anywhere, if you know someone on the inside who can vouch for you personally then your chances increase, but you already know that as you pretty much answered it.



> Do we have to pay taxes in Spain?


If you live in Spain and work in Gib then you will more than likely qualify for tax residency in Spain.



> Do companies help you with the relocation?


It depends how important they think you are.



> Is there any other work sector for software besides gambling?


The gaming industry is the major industry for your kind of work but of course there are other sectors, the most obvious being banking. 

It might be worth noting that there is a little uncertainty surrounding Brexit but for now it is only minor. You should also consider Malta in your searches as this also operates in similar sectors to Gib and if things do not work out as intented with Brexit then it is a good bet that Malta will benefit. 

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------

